# Halloween/fall names?



## ebetz0014 (Feb 2, 2012)

We're getting a new puppy, and are trying to think of some names that have to do with halloween or fall??

Male or female names


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

My grandma named her cat Spooky. I suppose you could name a dog Jack-o-lantern and call him Jack.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

The horse barn I used to work at had a black cat named Salem.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouija, Autumn, Sinister, and Boogie Man (call him Boogie for short). Or even Count Dracula. Lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I always said that if I got a white dog around Halloween or the fall ... I would name him "Zero" after the ghost dog in "The Nightmare Before Christmas." 

Fall names are fun names! Darker colored dogs I would call ... Smokey, Ember, Kandy, Sabrina, Ash, Ashley, .... colors of autumn leaves ... Tangerine, Scarlet, Butter, Olive ......


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I always said that if I got a white dog around Halloween or the fall ... I would name him "Zero" after the ghost dog in "The Nightmare Before Christmas."


LOVE THIS!!!! I am looking for puppy names at the moment too hehe


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I always said that if I got a white dog around Halloween or the fall ... I would name him "Zero" after the ghost dog in "The Nightmare Before Christmas."


 That's my ALL time favorite movie! Has been since it came out when I was a baby. Haha! Todd was almost named Zero, but it didn't suit him. Almost convinced my mom to name her new kitten Sally too, but she went against it... Oh well... Haha! One of these days I'll have critters named after the characters. Lol


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

A stray black cat wandered into my mom's house on Halloween. They ended up taking him in and keeping him. I recommended she name him Edgar (as in Allan Poe), but she just calls him Eddie now. And he is the weirdest cat, ever. I think he looks up to my dog, cause he acts just like him - even chewing on his bones when he's not around!


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Pumpkin!  Butternut Squash might be a mouthful, lol.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Since I associate Fall and Halloween with Mythology and Magic Here are a couple of links to some wiccan names..

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/wiccan-names.html


http://www.lunarberry.com/library/mystic_names.html


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

we got a black cat once on halloween and named him Goblin or gobby. My niece was born in the fall and is named Rainy Autum . I get flack for naming my black lab lucifer all the time, but it suits him


----------



## Dog101 (Jan 18, 2011)

What about Boo? Autumn? Pumpkin? Spooky? Dusk?


----------

